# LLA Guide Report 12/26 Big Brother In On The Smack Down!!! Triple Whammy



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey Ya'll this is Chris today. I brought the family down for Christmas and thought I'd get in on the action with Michael today so we went ahead and booked both boats. Michael ran morning and evening trips and I ran a full day.The pressure was ON as all three parties had pre planned fish fries, so we needed lots of meat to hit the cooler. The day turned out to be nicer than we expected but the fish didn't want to cooperate very well at first. Michael got on the fish pretty well during the A.M. trip but it took me a little while to shake off the rust. The fish are a little in between patterns right now which is not all that bad because we seem to have attracted quite a crowd to some of our usual haunts. We went out and searched some flats and ended up finding the MOTHER LOAD! Its days like today that make me wish I could come down full time. Winter time is right around the corner and I'm hopefully you guys remember the frenzy we started last year with our winter time technique. If you would like to learn how to catch fish in the winter I would encourage you to book a trip. Micheal's wintertime technique changed the game on Lake Livingston and is often imitated but never duplicated! 
We had a party of 6 and a party of 7 today. Big groups are always more fun and wintertime is the perfect for them because its a vertical approach with no casting. CHECK IT OUT!!! 275 fish boated today!


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Meat fishing at its finest

learn from the wise, you won't live long enough to learn it on your own


----------



## Pete25 (Apr 20, 2011)

Treated my brothers in laws to a great day of fishing with Chris today. Thanks for working hard to put us on fish today. We are already planning the next trip with you.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Dang. Awesome trip you guys.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Heck yeah! 

Y'all killed them! 

Way to knock the rust off!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, Great job guys. Heck of a day. Congrats


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapstakeep it up AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Sancho Gringo (Sep 28, 2014)

That is a mess of fish. Great job LLA. aways putting smiles on them faces!!


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Outstanding,Way to go Chris and Mike.That is what we call a MEAT HAUL !!!


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Chris & Michael I plan on booking a trip in winter with Michael to learn the winter time tech. 
As far as the pics you have posted:
That's not fishing,
THATS CATCHING. awesome jobs!!


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey thanks guys. We really do love what we do and are very passionate about teaching people how to be more successful on the water. We work hard to put our clients on lots of fish every trip!

Mycolcason,

We look forward to taking you!'

Chris


----------

